

The man who sold Minecraft for $2.5B reveals the empty side of success - 20years
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/ive-never-felt-more-isolated-153600734.html

======
Cerium
He seems to be lonely because he has a lonely life. There are plenty of happy
people both wealthy and poor. They have found out what keeps them going and
work hard to do it. Now he has the wealth to get support and attempt to
determine what an help him keep going and working hard.

I'm neither wealthy nor surrounded by wealth. Some of my friends are driven to
obtain great wealth for various reasons such as improving the education in
their hometown or preserving more of the planet. These days I'm happy with the
riches of holding my wife's hand and solving problems. Just last night I
helped my friend's kid solve how to fix the wooden blocks most efficiently in
a wooden box. Soon after they were dumped out in a pile on the floor. Success
and failure are transient.

------
DanBC
These articles always bring out a bunch of people saying basically "suck it up
you loser".

It's really irritating that someone talking about their mental health is
dismissed because they're rich.

~~~
solipsism
It's a matter of scale. The amount of money he has could give a $70,000 yearly
salary for 10 years to ~3,500 penniless Syrian refugee families. It's not that
anyone wants him to suffer. It's the fact that the suffering he feels is
dwarfed by the suffering he could erase.

------
ncr100
Life is hard. Death, that great pressure, is coming for all of us. Staying
motivated after your "great success" is not guaranteed.

Therapy can help.

------
no1youknowz
He's got 2.5B. So, want something to do, something that is worthwhile?

Go setup a charity. One which is your passion. Go setup schools at cheap
locations, with good enough equipment and teach coding and IT to the
poor/disadvantaged.

Don't just sit there and cry about having nothing the other side of it.

Can't believe this attitude.

------
zmonkeyz
Boo hoo. He got an insanely great payout and now he can really spend time
doing whatever he wants. Depression affects the rich as well as the poor but
not having to worry about making a living takes a nice chunk of that burden
off his shoulders.

